# Blood Trailing Light by Gerber



## Flintlock1776 (Jun 2, 2006)

It's so hot it's hard to get your hands on one!
http://www.gerberstore.com/index.php?xpage=itempage&xid=759

sweet!


----------



## stev (Jun 2, 2006)

Flintlock1776 said:
			
		

> It's so hot it's hard to get your hands on one!
> http://www.gerberstore.com/index.php?xpage=itempage&xid=759
> 
> sweet!


I have one its awsome only used it once


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 5, 2006)

Any more information available?  Is it bright?  How long do the batteries last?


----------



## Dub (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd love to hear more about this.   It sure would be much handier to stash one of these in the backpack vs having to keep the old trusty Coleman lantern in the truck.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 8, 2006)

Dub said:
			
		

> I'd love to hear more about this.   It sure would be much handier to stash one of these in the backpack vs having to keep the old trusty Coleman lantern in the truck.


I heard that or a recharchable spotlight in the truck as well.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Has anyone actually used this product to find and follow a very thin and tough blood trail?  A large easy to follow blood trail would not be much of a test for this or any other light.

Would like to hear the feedback and reports about this product after some challenging tests.

Hopefully this is not just another gadget to which they use to lighten our wallets.

Dave1


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

out of stock here, but cheap

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/39694-47347-2380.html

I have ordered things from them in the past w/o issue too


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

review found

http://mikehanback.blogs.com/bigbuckzone/2006/05/track_blood_lik.html


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 10, 2006)

*http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=39537&highlight=blacklight*

I hope this works correctly. See the info I researched earlier. I would want to know what spectrum range they are using. (I'll email them and ask (they might even answer)).

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=39537&highlight=blacklight

Also I've had good luck with Cheaper-than-dirt too.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jun 12, 2006)

I was at BassPro Shop this weekend and saw these lights there for $49.99.

I am going to wait until the reports of actual usage and effectiveness come in before I spend the money.  I am leery there is "no mechanic in a bottle" so to speak.  Until then I will rely on my own eyes, skill, and ability.  Hopefully the trails will be short.

Dave1


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 12, 2006)

Okie Doke,

Gerber answered me, sorta. Canned response (I think). Here's the body of the email.

*Start Quote* Thank you for contacting Gerber Legendary Blades regarding the new Carnivore Light.

The Carnivore Blood Tracking Light has a new patent pending TRAX blood tracking technology that easily toggles between bright xenon and TRAX to find wounded game by utilizing seven uniquely calibrated L.E.D.’s with a Lumens rating of 40.  The TRAX brightly illuminates the red color of blood.  The unique pistol grip and quick deploy of 4 AA Battery cartridge allows for ergonomic comfort and easy maintenance.  Lanyard and Sheath are included.  This product has an overall length of 7” and weighs 7.0 Oz.  Replacement Xenon Bulbs are available.

Please keep in mind that blood is not florescent (as projected on some tv shows, such as CSI.)  The TRAX lighting effect of the Carnivore allows for a more significant contrast in the background for easier tracking.  The recommended range for clear viewing is approximately 4-5 feet. *end Quote* (followed by a list of dealers and other "buy me" stuff).

The last statement about viewing distance struck me as a very limiting factor. Not bragging but if the next drop is with in 4-5 feet I can find it. 

Still since it works as a regular flashlight.... put some Lithium batteries in it and it would serve more than one purpose. I like that, since what you can carry is limited.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 12, 2006)

And for those that like to by $1500 scopes and such, here's your light.

http://www.xenopuselectronix.com/xeled/index.html


----------

